# TESO: FPS sinken mit der Zeit?!



## esesive (31. Januar 2019)

Hey Leute ,

ich habe ein ganz komisches Problem in The Elder Scrolls Online.. Und zwar sinken meine FPS kontinuierlich  nach einer Zeit, bis ich nach ca 1-2 Stunden nur noch mit ca 25-30 FPS rumlaufe.. Wenn ich dann das Spiel neu starte habe ich an der Exakt gleichen Stelle wieder ca 80FPS .. Dann kann ich wieder ca eine Stunde spielen bis es wieder in die für mich "unspielbaren" 30 FPS gehen..

Ich habe mal mit dem MSI Afterburner die Auslastung meiner Hardware auslesen lassen.  Irgendwie ist das alles ganz komisch.. Meine GPU springt von 1060MHZ auf 800.. dann wieder auf 1000.. dann wieder 900.. dann wieder 1060 usw.. Bis sie nach ca einer Stunde nur noch auf ca 500 bis 700MHZ läuft. Die Grafikkarte funktioniert in anderen spielen einwandfrei.. Habe vorhin zum Testen 2-3 Stunden Far Cry Primal gespielt auf höchsten Einstellungen. Sie lief konstant auf 1060Mhz ohne FPS Einbrüche. 
Ich weiß das die Graka nicht voll ausgelastet wird, wenn der CPU sie ausbremst, deshalb habe ich auch jeden Kern mit dem Afterburner auslesen lassen. Kein einziger Kern ist beim ESO spielen über 60% Auslastung gerutscht..  Durchschnitt war ca 50% CPU Auslastung.
Der RAM Speicher läuft auch nicht voll. Habe ich auch geschaut. 
An was kann das liegen? Ich verstehe das nicht.. Ich hatte noch nie so ein komisches Problem..

Mein PC:
i5 4670K @4,1ghz (übertaktet)
16gb RAM
AMD R9 390

Der neuste PC ist es nicht mehr, ich weiß. trotzdem für ESO völlig ausreichend meiner Meinung nach.

Hat jemand eine Idee an was dass liegen kann? Evtl ESO Spieler hier die das selbe Problem haben/hatten?

Freue mich über jede Hilfe und jeden Tipp 

MFG


----------



## Stueppi (31. Januar 2019)

Sowas ähnliches hatte ich damals auch mit einem Haswell i5. Lag am instabilen OC, obwohl ich felsenfest davon überzeugt war das es nicht daran liegen könnte. Stell mal die Standardeinstellungen wieder her und guck ob das Problem dann immer noch da ist.


----------



## esesive (31. Januar 2019)

Hey danke für die Antwort  
Wie kann ich denn im Bios alles auf "Werkseinstellungen" setzen, damit mein CPU wieder auf Standard takt läuft?
Hab ein Msi z87-g45 Mainboard


----------



## Stueppi (1. Februar 2019)

Du müsstest bei Profile Speichern/Laden einen Punkt für Restore Save Settings oder Default Settings finden


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Februar 2019)

Hast du mal die Temperatur der GraKa im Spielverlauf ausgelesen?

Dass der Takt schwankt, ist normal und lastabhängig. Dass die GraKa irgendwann aber so runtertaktet, klingt am ehesten nach hohen Temperaturen. Es ist zwar seltsam, dass das bei anderen laut deiner Angabe nicht so ist, aber es gibt immer mal wieder Fälle , wo einzelne Spiele besonders hohe Temperaturen hervorrufen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (1. Februar 2019)

Das klingt für mich nach einem Speicherlag. Da du den RAM schon überprüft hast: Läuft vielleicht der VRAM voll?

Wenns das nicht ist würde ich auch nochmal die Temps checken.


----------



## esesive (2. Februar 2019)

Hey Leute,

danke für die ganzen Tipps 
Meine Temps sind alle in Ordnung, und der Vram läuft auch nicht voll
nachdem ich die Sichtweite auf nur noch 50% gestellt habe, und ich in ein neues Gebiet gekommen bin, läuft das Spiel mit ca 70-100FPS und die GPU taktet auch nicht mehr so komisch, die CPU Auslastung ist auch normal.
Jetzt habe ich auch noch wie es Stueppi mir empfohlen hat meinen CPU wieder auf Standard Takt laufen. Mal schauen ob es stabil läuft. Konnte es leider bis jetzt nur eine halbe Stunde testen.

MFG


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Februar 2019)

Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen das es am Oc liegt, etwa das Spiel / System schmiert ab oder nicht, so zumindest meine Erfahrung. Benutzt du Mods, wenn ja welche? Gerade Minimap Mods sorgen für solche Probleme.
 Generell empfehle ich auch die Reflexionsqualität auf niedrig (optisch noch vertretbar) oder komplett auszuschalten wenn in der Nähe irgendwo Wasser ist sorgt das in der Open World für einen guten Fps Boost.


----------



## blackbird (10. Mai 2019)

Das mit der Sichtweite war schon mal gut. Mir wurde schon in 2014 gesagt, das diese Einstellung in Eso hauptsächlich auf die CPU Last geht, was ich auch nach nun 5 Jahren und mehreren PC Einstellungen (in meiner Gilde) selber sehen konnte. Ich selber habe den i7 4790@4.4Ghz laufen mit einer 1060er. Als Faustregel, bezogen auf die Intel der Jahre 2014, bei einem i7 (K) bis Sichtweite 75, ein i5(K) bis 50-55. Alles über 75 geht sehr stark zu Lasten der CPU Performance, bringt optisch aber kaum einen sichtbaren Unterschied. 
Eso läuft trots 64bit Clients und nachträglicher Multicore "Optimierung" immer noch hauptsächlich auf nur 1 Kern. Die restlichen 3, die es ansprcht, bewegen sich bei mir so zwichen 20-30% Auslastung. Eso ist halt von der Basis her schon ein recht altes Game, welches nicht nativ für Multicore ausgelegt wurde. Dazu kommen starke Performance Einbrüche in bestimmten Gebieten. zum Beispiel grössere Städte, Raids und natürlich PvP. Auch bestimmte Addons können noch mal zu einer Verschlechterung führen. In der Vergangenheit war es mal Destinations (wurde aber gefixt), derzeit ist Master Merchant ein Kandidat, der während seines scannens die FPS in den Keller schicken kann. Auch und vor allem "Harvest Map" kann bei einer großen Anzahl von pins auf der Map, ein normales Bewegen in einem Gebiet unmöglich machen. Bei mir haben sich nach über 5 Jahren so viele Marker angehäuft, das ich die meisten per Filter deaktiviert habe und nur bei Bedarf einschalte. Ansonsten hab ich dann teilweise nur noch einstellige FPS Werte in den Zonen.
Vram wird bei mir mit max 3,5Gb belegt. Bei höheren Auflösungen als FullHD und FPS Problemen, kannst du auch mal testen, die Schatten und Reflexionsqualität ein paar Stufen runter zu nehmen. Musste ich nach einer Monitor Neuanschaffung (3440x1440), derzeit habe ich ca 60fps stabil ausserhalb der Problemzonen. Texturen kannst in der Regel, sofern genug Vram zur Verfügung steht, auf max lassen. 
Von Votan gibt es auch noch ein kleines Addon, welches dir noch weitere ingame Grafikeinstellung bereit stellt.


----------

